# PetMountain?



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

RianS said:


> PetMountain seems to be a a really good deal for me on some of the items they carry. I was just wondering about the usual experiences people have had with them.


Made my first purchase with them, it should arrive Friday. I'll post a reply then.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I've bought stuff a couple times from them and never had any problems.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Reputable.


----------

